

Wozniak: Apple May Decline, But Not Because It Lost Steve Jobs - wprice
http://mashable.com/2012/10/02/woz-apple-without-jobs/

======
wprice
My main concern with Apple is not that it will lose the ability to release
revolutionary products, but that it may lose the confidence to eliminate all
superfluous features and make them "just work". There were tablets before the
iPad, and smart(ish) phones before the iPhone, but the Apple products were the
first that were not only useful, but a pleasure to use. Jobs was well known
for his stubbornness and knack for saying "no". I'm concerned that without his
almost dictator-like control over product direction, Apple may begin to
release compromised products that don't deliver on their values of creating a
simplified and effortless user experience.

